# Best Place to Buy iBook Battery Replacement?



## Amie (Apr 22, 2006)

Was just wondering, when the time comes for me to buy a new battery for my iBook G4, where is the best place to purchase one? Should I buy one from eBay (cheap prices!) or the Apple store (probably the most expensive) or from a third-party Apple reseller/dealer? If you have any Web sites or other info on reputable sellers with decent prices, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Amie (Apr 22, 2006)

P.S. Also, if I can get a brand-new (sealed in box) authentic Apple iBook G4 battery for around $40 ... is that a good price?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 22, 2006)

40 bucks? Sounds like a deal. Keep in mind, used batteries are cheaper. It's just that they're dead


----------



## Amie (Apr 22, 2006)

eric2006 said:
			
		

> 40 bucks? Sounds like a deal. Keep in mind, used batteries are cheaper. It's just that they're dead


Yeah, I don't think a dead battery would do me much good. lol

Unless, of course, you mean just *temporarily* dead (as in out of juice) and can be fully recharged and functional.

At any rate, I prefer a brand-new one. With used ones, you never know just *how* used it is or how many life cycles it has left. I think I'll play it safe and go with a new one.

But, still ... no one has answered my original question (see first post in this thread). Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/powerbook/battery/ibook-g3-g4-14inch/

They claim to have a battery that has 29% more capacity than originals. That's another thing to look for, some batteries may be new, but don't carry as much charge as others.


----------



## Amie (Apr 23, 2006)

eric2006 said:
			
		

> http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/powerbook/battery/ibook-g3-g4-14inch/
> 
> They claim to have a battery that has 29% more capacity than originals. That's another thing to look for, some batteries may be new, but don't carry as much charge as others.


Shouldn't I be looking to buy another original Apple iBook G4 battery--just like the one that came with my computer (but new, of course). Not sure how this works. Doesn't Apple continuously manufacture batteries so that people can purchase them (regardless of which computer model they own) when their battery dies? Do I just walk into the Apple store and buy one ... or are there  better alternatives? Kind of apprehensive about buying anything that's not an Apple battery (e.g., third-party batteries).


----------



## Amie (Apr 23, 2006)

I *think* my battery is getting ready to go. When exactly, I'm not sure of. All I know is that usually when on a full charge, my battery life is at least five hours (give or take, depending on apps running, screen brightness, etc.). And lately, on a full charge my battery life is approximately only three hours. Sound like my battery is about to "byte" the big one? (Sorry, couldn't resist that pun.)


----------



## Dusky (Apr 23, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> I *think* my battery is getting ready to go. When exactly, I'm not sure of. All I know is that usually when on a full charge, my battery life is at least five hours (give or take, depending on apps running, screen brightness, etc.). And lately, on a full charge my battery life is approximately only three hours. Sound like my battery is about to "byte" the big one? (Sorry, couldn't resist that pun.)



My PowerBook G3 1.33Ghz has been giving me three hours of usage for some time now.  I'll become concerned when it gets down to one hour.  I've had it for almost two years.

I'm thinking that although it would take a few months for a battery to go from holding a 5-hour charge to a 3-hour charge, it will take longer for it to go from holding a 3-hour charge to a 1-hour charge.  Like buying a car, you know?  As soon as it leaves the dealership, it loses a good amount of its value, but after that, it's steady.  I'm just making an assumption here, but if I'm right, your battery will remain useful for a good amount of time.  But hey, I'd be wise to order a replacement soon, too.  As to what I'd get...  I'd probably go for one of those that advertise holding 20%+ more juice.  Apple stuff is anything but cheap.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 23, 2006)

$40!

so that's £20 for a replacement new battery? bloody hell.  the apple uk store sells them for 4 times that, £80. or $160.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd have no hesitation about buying a Newer Technology battery at OWC; it's what I'll get for my PB sooner or later.
I've come across two Apple laptop owners who've done so and both are very pleased with that battery's performance, and I've not come across anyone's negative experiences with it, yet.
My PB was advertised by Apple at having "up to" 5 hours of battery use on a full charge, but I've never gotten anywhere near that.  Possibly, if I turned down the screen brightness considerably and used only the PB's trackpad (I DETEST laptop trackpads, ugh!) instead of an external mouse I might apprach that kind of battery run time, but that would require putting up with what I consider to be a seriously compromised using experience.


----------



## Amie (Apr 23, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:
			
		

> I'd have no hesitation about buying a Newer Technology battery at OWC; it's what I'll get for my PB sooner or later.
> I've come across two Apple laptop owners who've done so and both are very pleased with that battery's performance, and I've not come across anyone's negative experiences with it, yet.
> My PB was advertised by Apple at having "up to" 5 hours of battery use on a full charge, but I've never gotten anywhere near that.  Possibly, if I turned down the screen brightness considerably and used only the PB's trackpad (I DETEST laptop trackpads, ugh!) instead of an external mouse I might apprach that kind of battery run time, but that would require putting up with what I consider to be a seriously compromised using experience.


I guess I'm a little hesitant to buy anything other than Apple brand battery because of the warning about third-party batteries. Possibly damaging your computer and such. I don't know if this is true because this is my first laptop--and first battery replacement.

I LOVE my laptop's trackpad mouse! I really like the convenience of not having to take my hands off my keyboard. It's a pain in the @ss to go back and forth from keyboard to mouse. Although I DO have a lovely wireless mouse from Logitech for certain situations--for instance, if I'm gaming or doing a lot of scrolling through documents and not much typing (my wireless mouse has a scroll wheel). But I do like the trackpad mouse.


----------



## Amie (Apr 23, 2006)

This Web site claims that their iBook batteries hold 50% more charging capacity than the original Apple batteries. Any thoughts? Comments? Experience using these batteries? Good or bad?

http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/powerbook/battery/ibook-g3-g4-12inch/


----------



## Dusky (Apr 23, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> I LOVE my laptop's trackpad mouse! I really like the convenience of not having to take my hands off my keyboard. It's a pain in the @ss to go back and forth from keyboard to mouse. Although I DO have a lovely wireless mouse from Logitech for certain situations--for instance, if I'm gaming or doing a lot of scrolling through documents and not much typing (my wireless mouse has a scroll wheel). But I do like the trackpad mouse.



There are two things I take for granted:  typing in the dark and moving the mouse pointer using a laptop's trackpad.  Sometimes I forget how this is an inconvenience to most people.


----------



## Amie (Apr 24, 2006)

Dusky said:
			
		

> There are two things I take for granted:  typing in the dark and moving the mouse pointer using a laptop's trackpad.  Sometimes I forget how this is an inconvenience to most people.


I take for granted typing in the dark, too. I don't need to look at the keyboard when I type. I don't "hunt and peck" like a lot of people do. In fact, if I *do* look at my fingers, I tend to mess up. lol 

And the other thing I take for granted is the convenience of having a trackpad mouse, my hands never having to leave the keyboard. Sometimes I forget how cumbersome it is going back and forth from mouse to keyboard. Ugh.


----------

